# Google Wallet build.prop edit



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

I made this for myself to make it easier to get google wallet working after I flash a rom, or when I'm just out and about. All this does is replace the build.prop with one that has the necessary changes to it.

From this:

ro.product.model=SCH-I535
ro.product.name=d2vzw
ro.product.device=d2vzw

To This:

ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
ro.product.name=yakju
ro.product.device=maguro

I have only tested this on my d2vzw on a CM10 based rom. Figured I would share in case anyone else wanted to save a couple seconds.

Thank's to imnuts for helping me figure out how to make a flashable zip!


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure I really see the point in having Google wallet, fast food places seem to be the only place it works?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Vending machines, retail stores, and car washes. Get the pay pass locator app

Sent from my phone using RootzWiki


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Gas stations, Drug stores, Grocery stores.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

By me theres a ton of places that accept it....... a broken s-voice is less important to me then a broken wallet


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

actually... my last post just got me thinking..... sprint phones are compatible with google wallet right??? if so, can we rename our builds to sprint s3s and keep s-voice working????


----------



## bigboy30281 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks! used zip file and works like a charm, even updated to newest version...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

better yet.. use this if you dont want s-voice broken...

SPH-L710
d2spr
d2spr


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Worked on aosp. Question is do you install/setup the same way for a tw rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

